# Adalat and progesterone



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hello ladies

Can I just check a couple of things with you? Was seen in a hypertension clinic today and as BP repeatedly over 150/100 have been put on 20mg Adalat per day. I've just read the PIL and googled it and found that generally should not be taken in pregnancy, or that it is counterindicated for below 20weeks. I'm 16+4 today. Just wondered whether you had any views/experiences with this 

Also, I forgot to mention that I am still on utrogestan pessaries. Is it ok to take this together? 

Many thanks for your time. 

Eagle x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi eagle,

Have you had any other treatments for the high BP or is this the first time you've been prescribed tablets for it? Nifedipine has been prescribed in later pregnancy for unresponsive hypertension. It isn't usually tried first line and as you say it is generally not given until late second or into thrid trimester. Given that your BP is consistently high at start of second trimester then it will need to be treated to keep you and baby healthy. I'm assuming that the clinic you were at was a specialist clinic dealing with hypertension in pregnancy? They will know your full medical history and should have weighed up the risks and benefits to you both before deciding on which treatment to prescribe. I'd advise calling to speak to them again if you feel unsure about this as they are best placed to explain your own personal circumstances and the decisions as to why they prescribed nifedipine.

In terms of interactions then it's fine to take it when you are also on progesterone supplements.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Maz. 
Yes, it's a specialist clinic but this is the first medication they tried (apart from aspirin). May give them a call tomorrow. 

Eagle


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There are also NICE guidelines on the management of hypertension in pregnancy which you might want to look at.

http://guidance.nice.org.uk/CG107

/links


----------

